# Arias You Wished They Had Sung



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Have we done this before? If so, delete this. What arias would you like to hear certain artists sing which they never did live or on disc?
1. Nilsson: Zweite Brautnacht from The Egyptian Helen with the Db
2. Leonard Warren: Di quella pera from Trovatore. He would sing this in the street walking home for his friends after a night singing at the Met. He had a great high C supposedly.
3. Jessye Norman: one of Erda's big arias
4: Jessye Norman: Suicidio
5. Flagstad: Suicidio
6. Nilsson: The Queen of the Night aria which she sang for friends after singing Isolde.
7. Sutherland: D'amore al Dolce Impero from Armida
8. Sutherland: Zweite Brautnacht


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Beverly Sills: Senza Mama.

My favorite soprano singing my favorite aria


----------



## Scarr (Jun 3, 2014)

There's a live Sills version on YouTube.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sonata said:


> Beverly Sills: Senza Mama.
> 
> My favorite soprano singing my favorite aria


We've found your aria!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Beverly Sills: Senza Mama.
> 
> My favourite soprano singing my favourite aria


I knew that, specially for you ans other opera lovers .


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I would love to hear "Amor, celeste ebbrezza' in the voice of Claudia Muzio.

Muzio sang _Loreley_, in fact, but the main role (Loreley) instead of Anna di Rehberg.

As this is not possible, let's hear Muzio singing "Dove son?": 




and Magda Olivero singing "Amor celeste ebbrezza":


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would wish Fleming had recorded : Die Fledermaus.
She would have made a fabulous Rosalinse; Csárdás (Klänge der Heimat)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

*Callas:*
1. Ah ritorna qual ti spero (Roberto Devereux) 
2. Ma la sola ohimé son io (Beatrice Di Tenda)
3. Stride la vampa, condotta ell'era in Ceppi (Trovatore, I know she could do it better than most mezzos today)
4. Esprit de l'air (Esclarmonde)
5. Hojotoho (I know she sang Die Walkure, but there is no record of her brunnhildes)

*Ponselle: *
1. Nel di della vittoria (Macbeth)
2. In questa reggia (Turandot)
3. Ben io t'invenni..anchio dischiuso (Nabucco)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

YAY! I'm so happy  Can't wait to listen at lunch. thanks guys!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Not quite an aria, but I'd love to hear a good countertenor as Erda in _Das Rheingold_, if only to add an extra-spooky dimension to the apparition of "the green-faced torso" (as Anna Russell joyously described her).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Not quite an aria, but I'd love to hear a good countertenor as Erda in _Das Rheingold_, if only to add an extra-spooky dimension to the apparition of "the green-faced torso" (as Anna Russell joyously described her).


David Daniels would be really cute painted green. But Philippe Jaroussky would be creepier.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's an interesting factoid from Wiki:

"Domenico Mustafà was a famous soprano castrato with the Cappella Sistina in the Vatican. He was particularly admired for his performances of Handelian music. At his prime Mustafà possessed a voice of superior strength and beauty, and he mastered the thrills and coloraturas to the utmost perfection. According to Franz Habock, he had a voice "as sweet and pleasant as that of a woman" with a usable range of at least 2 octaves from C4 to C6.

He came close to returning to the operatic stage when *Richard Wagner considered casting him as Klingsor in Parsifal in 1882. However, the whole idea was abandoned shortly afterwards due to a role confusion-the emasculated Klingsor was not a castrato, but a eunuch castrated past puberty and thus singing baritone, not soprano.*"


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^

Fascinating.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Callas: "To this we've come" (The Consul)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I would wish Fleming had recorded : Die Fledermaus.
> She would have made a fabulous Rosalinse; Csárdás (Klänge der Heimat)


Yes, and so so beautiful. Did I tell you I saw her in recital with the symphony in an all aria program. Fabulous. She was THE most glamorous woman I have ever seen live. Dripping diamonds and a Galianos gown. Wow. Wonderful program including Bel raggio. This was about 5 years ago when her voice was at it's peak.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tuoksu said:


> *Callas:*
> 1. Ah ritorna qual ti spero (Roberto Devereux)
> 2. Ma la sola ohimé son io (Beatrice Di Tenda)
> 3. Stride la vampa, condotta ell'era in Ceppi (Trovatore, I know she could do it better than most mezzos today)
> ...


I agree with everything, particularly a young, fat callas singing the big Esclarmonde aria before 52, but the Ponselle In Questa Reggia would have to be very early in her career before the C vanished. It was never her glory. I would love to hear Ponselle sing L'atra notte from Mephistofole by Boito. ( Price does the best version but Ponselle would trump her). It fits her range perfectly, never going above an A, and she can show off the glorious low end of her range ( see her Russian Gypsy Song 



 sung as a tenor). I would also like to hear her sing Es gibt ein reich from Ariadne for the same reasons.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

It's too bad the "rarer" Rossini operas (_La Donna del Lago_, _Semiramide_, etc.) weren't so popular in the first half of the twentieth century, because I'm sure tenors like John McCormack and Tito Schipa would have sung them beautifully. (I remember reading once where Juan Diego Florez commented that he would have loved to hear Alfredo Kraus sing _La Donna del Lago_, but of course when Kraus was in his prime the opera was much too obscure.)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> It's too bad the "rarer" Rossini operas (_La Donna del Lago_, _Semiramide_, etc.) weren't so popular in the first half of the twentieth century, because I'm sure tenors like John McCormack and Tito Schipa would have sung them beautifully. (I remember reading once where Juan Diego Florez commented that he would have loved to hear Alfredo Kraus sing _La Donna del Lago_, but of course when Kraus was in his prime the opera was much too obscure.)


Every time I hear Kraus, I think, this guy has a beautiful voice.Why don't we hear more about him. I know he has his detractors. His singing in Trovatore live was great on Sirius.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Ponselle had an ideal voice for those Wagner "high mezzo/low soprano" roles, Ortrud, Fricka and Kundry. I can imagine her lulling Parsifal with "Ich sah das Kind," much as she sounds in her 1950s home recording of "Traume" from the _Wesendonck Lieder._






Her only commercially recorded Wagner I'm aware of is this from _Lohengrin,_ recorded in 1923.






If she ever sang a Wagner role, I'm unaware of it, but Isolde might not have been beyond her. She recorded a "Liebestod" at home when she was 56; it gets a little desperate toward the climax, and the piano accompaniment is clunky and dim, but it's at least suggestive.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

No, she never sang any Wagner's role.

In fact, the only opera from a German composer that she ever sang was Weber's "Oberon" (she sang in Italian). The repertory of Ponselle was limited. For many people, it comes as a surprise that she never sang any Puccini's role on stage, either.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Tuoksu said:


> *Callas:*
> 1. Ah ritorna qual ti spero (Roberto Devereux)
> 2. Ma la sola ohimé son io (Beatrice Di Tenda)
> 3. Stride la vampa, condotta ell'era in Ceppi (Trovatore, I know she could do it better than most mezzos today)
> ...


I would add:

Callas: Santo di Patria
Ponselle: the second half of "tu che invoco". No record of it


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It's ironic that both you and I @SeattleOperaFan would most like to hear our two favorite singers singing arias they allegedly could sing quite well but which are a fourth above (or at least, end a fourth above in the case of Di quella pira) where they usually sang. I never had the pleasure -- no, make that _ecstasy_ -- of hearing Leonard Warren in person but I will NEVER forget Birgit Nilsson's triumphant recital at Yale-New Haven's Woolsey Hall circa ca. 1969. The "Ozean, du Ungeheuer" from Oberon was the most thrilling singing I ever heard (sorry to say, I don't remember what Wagner she sang, but surely that says more about me at that time than about her).

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am happy that Ewa Podles does have two of my favorite arias (#7 and #8 in image), but alas, I want both these operas in their entirety with her in them.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Not an actual opera, but I wish Renee Fleming had sung "Wishing You Were Somehow Here Again" (Christine in THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA) on one of her "pop" recital discs. For that matter, I would like to have heard her in the coloratura of the title song from the show.


----------

